# Gas Cooker v Electric Cooker



## joel (9 May 2005)

Hi,
I am looking to buy a cooker for my new house,  just wondering which is BEST(i.e.,Gas Hobs with Electric Oven or Gas Hobs with Gas Oven).

Appriciate your feedback.

Thanks
Joel


----------



## Cahir (9 May 2005)

I have a gas hob for the past year and wouldn't go back to an electric one ever.  It's much more responsive.  Although I once set my jumper on fire in college (while I was wearing it) using a gas hob so I was a bit nervous.

Have an electric oven but don't use it much.

All the cookery programs on tv use gas hobs!


----------



## Kiddo (9 May 2005)

We have a gas hob and an electric oven. I find the gas hob brilliant especially for stir frys which we cook a lot. Gas is so much easier to control than an electric hob.

The electric oven is great too. We went for a double oven as it means you can cooks two different items at two different tempertures at the same time. It also means you can grill & use the other overn at the same time.

The added insurance of having them mixed is that in the event of an electricity blackout you can make a cuppa!


----------



## Dearg Doom (9 May 2005)

Kiddo said:
			
		

> The added insurance of having them mixed is that in the event of an electricity blackout you can make a cuppa!


Unless you do like I did and buy a 'cool' (read: expensive) gas hob with all sorts of fancy functions - auto-relight, etc, etc -  and then realise when you install it that it won't work without electricity...


----------



## Vanilla (9 May 2005)

Have heard that gas is better to cook with as there is an even heat applied to the underneath of the pan, and as someone who was also nervous of gas, I have to say I've been completely converted. But my cooker is gas hobs and electric ovens- it is very handy to have both options.


----------



## fobs (9 May 2005)

I also would agree that a gas hob and electric oven combo is the best. Had an all electice oven in my previous house when not on main gas and you definately have more control over the temperature with gas. With Elect. even when you turn the heat down the ring is still hot for ages. I do find it easier to cook on ( no gourmet cooking though!)


----------



## joel (9 May 2005)

Thanks for all suggesstions. I will go with Gas hops and Electric Oven (double). 

Could you pl. suggesst me a good one?

Thanks 
Joel


----------



## Unregistered (9 May 2005)

At the moment I am facing the same dilemma with which hob to choose. I agree that the gas is probably better but they are not very attractive compared to the ceramic electri hobs. 

Can you recommend a gas hob which doesn't look like a bunch of metal on the hob!!!

Thanks


----------



## Cahir (9 May 2005)

I personally think my gas hob is more attractive than a ceramic hob.

http://www.qed-uk.com/?i=12vT6J1n1NYQ&vp=6&bg=034&bp=573b&bi=0

5th ring in the middle is really handy too.


----------



## Unregistered (9 May 2005)

I lihe that Cahir! I definitely want to get one of those 5 ring gas hobs. However in the house Im buying (new house) the section cut out of the worktop for the hob is just the average size. If I go for one of the 5 rings do I just cut the whole bigger?!?! (wouldnt try it myself but would get a carpenter to do it...)


----------



## Unregistered (9 May 2005)

I like that Cahir! I definitely want to get one of those 5 ring gas hobs. However in the house Im buying (new house) the section cut out of the worktop for the hob is just the average size. If I go for one of the 5 rings do I just cut the whole bigger?!?! (wouldnt try it myself but would get a carpenter to do it...)


----------



## Cahir (9 May 2005)

My hob, although it's 5 ring fit into the hole for the 4 ring hob that was cut out in my house.  Maybe they all do but I'm not sure - the salespeople in the shops should know.

I got it in DID in Blanch for about €250 ish.


----------



## Unregistered (9 May 2005)

Thanks very much Cahir! I'll give them a go!


----------



## Sue Ellen (9 May 2005)

See results of search on  which may help.

My preference for double oven is self-cleaning [broken link removed]


----------



## balalaika (9 May 2005)

How easy is it to get a gas hob installed in a house that doesn't already have gas? I'd say other people on the road (long established neighbourhood, Dublin) probably have gas.


----------



## RainyDay (9 May 2005)

Has anyone got one of those new-fangled gas hobs with a built-in griddle yoke? Any good?


----------



## Erith (10 May 2005)

balalaika said:
			
		

> How easy is it to get a gas hob installed in a house that doesn't already have gas? I'd say other people on the road (long established neighbourhood, Dublin) probably have gas.



If your street has gas then I think it costs about 300 to have it run to your house. Unlike electric, you also have to pay a certified gas engineer to fit a gas appliance which will be another couple of hundred. Call Bord Gais to arrange connection.

I thought the original question was an interesting one. Given that the consensus is for gas hobs (or hops ) like in all pro kitchens, are there any culinary considerations in choosing between gas or electric ovens?


----------



## cushtie (10 May 2005)

> I thought the original question was an interesting one. Given that the consensus is for gas hobs (or hops ) like in all pro kitchens, are there any culinary considerations in choosing between gas or electric ovens?


 
I suppose it has to be the whole control thing that makes it easier to get dishes just right, I hate using the electric hob to cook, I often find I need to use three rings on the hob, one for Very hot, one for simmering etc, ond one just for keeping warm, when with gas it is so much easier to regulate the amount of heat you apply and the reaction is instantaneous


----------



## balalaika (10 May 2005)

> If your street has gas then I think it costs about 300 to have it run to your house. Unlike electric, you also have to pay a certified gas engineer to fit a gas appliance which will be another couple of hundred. Call Bord Gais to arrange connection.


 Thanks Erith,


----------



## Erith (11 May 2005)

cushtie said:
			
		

> I suppose it has to be the whole control thing that makes it easier to get dishes just right, I hate using the electric hob to cook, I often find I need to use three rings on the hob, one for Very hot, one for simmering etc, ond one just for keeping warm, when with gas it is so much easier to regulate the amount of heat you apply and the reaction is instantaneous



Thanks Cushtie, but I was trying to direct the discussion back to the merits of gas versus electric ovens since everyone is aware of the advantages of gas hobs.  

Any thoughts anyone? What _ovens_ do the professional kitchens use?


----------



## Thirsty (12 May 2005)

Gas for everything, heating,hotwater & cooking.  Commerical ovens are Gas as they can heat up faster and to higher temps.  Domestic ovens aren't as powerful, but I still reckon Gas gets up to the required temp much faster.


----------



## Unregistered (12 May 2005)

If you are buying a gas hob ensure it has a flame failure device.  This device will cut the gas supply if no heat is detected when the hob is on.  According to the Powercity sales guys no gas installer will install a gas hob without such a device. 


Jamie.


----------



## Queenspawn (12 May 2005)

Oven-wise there is a theory that I would suscribe to that says that gas burns with a "wet heat", which stands to reason as it is an organic substance combining with oxygen generating Water and Carbondioxide. So there seems to be some restriction on cooking souflés and the like. When baking bread adjust your mix to take less water etc etc


My verdict: Electricity for Ovens


----------



## smbo (13 May 2005)

Rainyday - we have a gas hob with integral griddle & it's great.  The griddle bit is electric on most of them though so its slow by comparison to the gas. Great for steaks, chicken fillets etc  & its set in a slight slant so all the fat  drains off - pretty much like a built in George Foreman I suppose.


----------



## microsquid (20 May 2005)

On the Gas oven being no good for culinary and the like: the most culinary I've ever been (and it would be souffles etc) has been with a gas oven, with a lovely crispy crusty, good moist inside.
Mind you the electrical ovens I've used have been weenie worktop things.


----------



## legend99 (31 May 2005)

Electric in last house, gas in this. The oven that is. I strangely actually found the electric oven easier. I sometimes find that the auto ignite in the gas oven isn't great. Also find it tends to not be as fast as the other electric oven. 
Maybe thats just the cooker itself. I'd love to hear other peoples feedback


----------



## RainyDay (31 May 2005)

smbo said:
			
		

> Rainyday - we have a gas hob with integral griddle & it's great.  The griddle bit is electric on most of them though so its slow by comparison to the gas. Great for steaks, chicken fillets etc  & its set in a slight slant so all the fat  drains off - pretty much like a built in George Foreman I suppose.


Many thanks, SMBO.


----------



## Dinarius (3 Jul 2005)

1. Who are the main suppliers for all things to do with gas cooking in the Dublin area?

2. This thread has lots of talk about gas hobs. Do any of you have one of those large, steel, free-standing gas cookers with oven below the hob? If so, what make, and where did you buy it? I like the idea of incorporating all-in-one since we will probably go for a kitchen with free-standing rather than built-in units.

Thanks.

D.


----------



## Carpenter (7 Jul 2005)

I imagine professionals use electric ovens, they can regulate the temperature more easily and accurately with electric thermocouple etc. Also electric fan circulates heat around the oven for even cooking and shorter cooking times.  Gas hobs are the way to go on the hob front.


----------



## Diziet (7 Jul 2005)

Dinarius said:
			
		

> 1. Who are the main suppliers for all things to do with gas cooking in the Dublin area?
> 
> 2. This thread has lots of talk about gas hobs. Do any of you have one of those large, steel, free-standing gas cookers with oven below the hob? If so, what make, and where did you buy it? I like the idea of incorporating all-in-one since we will probably go for a kitchen with free-standing rather than built-in units.
> 
> ...


 
I have one of these, made by SMEG, very stylish! Gas hob with a single large electric oven underneath. Happy enough, although if I was buying again i would go for a bigger model with two ovens.


----------



## delgirl (7 Jul 2005)

> I imagine professionals use electric ovens, they can regulate the temperature more easily and accurately with electric thermocouple etc. Also electric fan circulates heat around the oven for even cooking and shorter cooking times. Gas hobs are the way to go on the hob front.


 Yep, you're absolutely right Carpenter - the other half is a chef and his mantra is gas hob, electric oven!


----------

